# GR puppy in Germanton, NC (near Winston-Salem)



## mylissyk

Please also contact all the Golden rescues anywhere within reason to see if they could help this puppy, you can find them listed by state on the GRCA rescue website:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Meggie'sMom said:


> I went by our local shelter to pay sponsor fees on a couple of pups they had listed. They took me back to the kennels to meet the dogs I was sponsoring and in the corner of a kennel huddled and shaking was a very small golden puppy! Couldn't be more than 6 or 7 weeks old. I will go and pull this puppy ($36) if anyone can adopt. Not sure if it's male or female. I was so upset by the whole experience I didn't think to ask.


Meggie's Mom--I'm in Greensboro. 

Email Triad Golden Retriever Rescue. Put INTAKE in header. [email protected]

I feel sure between the two of us we can probably find this baby a home. Can you temp foster it while we work on it? If not, I'll ask my hubby and see if he shoots me down completely...or bends.


----------



## Capt Jack

I'll talk to my wife we were thinking of getting a second in the fall but maybe I can get her to bend.Poor thing please keep me posted


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Is this the Stokes Co shelter?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Yes, Stokes shelter - and yes, I already sent email to intake at TGRR. I will gladly foster if someone will commit.


----------



## GoldenMum

I have helped pull from Stokes county before, they have very little room there. Please let me know if I can assist with any transport needs........Capt.Jack, it may be time!


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Does he/she appear to be FB?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Yes, they are crowded - the number of black lab mixes in that shelter right now is just weighing heavy on my heart. The puppy looks like a GR to me. Of course, I have nothing else to go on. I just messaged the shelter and asked if the could send me a picture. If I get one I will post.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Meggie'sMom said:


> Yes, they are crowded - the number of black lab mixes in that shelter right now is just weighing heavy on my heart. The puppy looks like a GR to me. Of course, I have nothing else to go on. I just messaged the shelter and asked if the could send me a picture. If I get one I will post.


Bruce is killing me....I've been looking at his pics for two days now. And Alberta--and even Reed (the little Senior beagle).


----------



## GoldenMum

I pulled two labs from there last year, the yellow male ended up with the marine's search and rescue program!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Okay - I talked to the shelter before I went out and the puppy is not purebred. I saw the mother, which looks a lot like a border collie. They said the other pups looked like the mom, but this one was different and is the only one left. I decided I better wait.


----------



## Capt Jack

I'm sorry for the pup but almost glad for me my wife still says wait until the fall when we have more time My mind knows she's right but I know y'all understand my heart


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I've seen some very beautiful GR/Border collie mix dogs. I was looking at young adult that was in a shelter several hours away from me before I found Remy at my County Shelter. 

Anyone contact NRGRR in case Triad doesn't want to take this pup?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

The shelter usually posts photos in the evenings. Hopefully they will post one tonight and I can get it posted for others to see. After knowing what the mom looks like I expect this pup will grow to look like a small golden. Mom was adorable and very very sweet. She was who I was playing with when I suddenly noticed the puppy huddled in the cage. The attendant didn't tell me it was the dog's pup at the time even though asked about it, so I didn't make the connection until after I called back.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Okay - just got a message back from the shelter - the puppy and mom are not available for adoption yet, but their pictures will be posted when they are. I will post them here as soon as i see them. Good to know they keep small puppies with moms, but being in that shelter has to be extremely stressful for these poor moms and babies.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

These are photos of the puppy at the shelter. Here's a link to their FaceBook page. She is available for adoption now.

https://www.facebook.com/StokesCountyAnimalShelter


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She's adorable.........


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Here's another photo:


----------



## Meggie'sMom

This is the dog that was in the kennel with the puppy. Yesterday the guy told me this was the puppy's mother, however today the listing just says they were in the same kennel and got along great. The "mother" did not appear to have been nursed which is one reason I didn't put her together with the puppy as mother. I do not think this is the puppy's mother.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I think I have this little girl a great home!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Meggie'sMom said:


> I think I have this little girl a great home!! Fingers crossed!


You did good, Meggie's Mom!!! So happy for this pup!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Carlie is out of the pound and safe. This is her on the way to meet her new mama this morning.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thank You for helping this sweet little one, she is adorable!


----------



## nolefan

Meggie'sMom said:


> Carlie is out of the pound and safe. This is her on the way to meet her new mama this morning.


 
That is fantastic news!!! Thank you so much for everything you did for this baby. I am just south of Charlotte, please know I would be happy to help with driving or whatever when you have a need, just send me a pm. :wave:
Kristy


----------



## vcm5

I am so glad that she is safe and on her way to her new family! I love happy endings!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful news, what a precious baby doll! Congrats to the lucky family getting her.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Oh my, she is adorable! Happy tears from the good news of her new home....


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so happy to hear she has a forever home, and is out of the shelter.......doing a happy dance here!!!! Bless you for helping this little angel!!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

What a lucky,lucky little girl! Thank you so much!


----------



## coppers-mom

A picture is worth a thousand words, especially the shelter before and afters.
the first one is at the shelter and then voila! her beauty and smiling personality come through on the one where she is on her way to her new home.
You did great!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

She's adorable! Looks like she has golden in her! Thanks for helping her find her forever home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

coppers-mom said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words, especially the shelter before and afters.
> the first one is at the shelter and then voila! her beauty and smiling personality come through on the one where she is on her way to her new home.
> You did great!


She looks like she could be a little pistol, so darn cute........

I can just see her when she's a young adult golden girl. She has the same look on her face as my Roxy does when she is watching me at times and this pup is about the same color as her.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

That puppy is ADORABLE. Such an amazing thing you did to save her


----------



## FinnTastic

GoldenMum said:


> I pulled two labs from there last year, the yellow male ended up with the marine's search and rescue program!


That's really awesome!!!


----------



## FinnTastic

OMD, she is sooo cute. Thanks for saving her.


----------



## mylissyk

Meggie'sMom said:


> Carlie is out of the pound and safe. This is her on the way to meet her new mama this morning.


 


I am THRILLED to see this update!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Carlie is being treated as the little princess that she is. Updates from her mom are that she has her own pool that she gets in several times a day, she has a matching pink collar and leash, and new stuffies that she loves to toss around. I love that she got such a great home. The county that I live in is known for people that throw their dogs in the yard and think nothing of it, I am so glad this little girl got the home she deserved. I can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## GoldenMum

Wonderful Update! Welcome home Princess Carlie!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I will be puppy-sitting for Carlie over Labor Day weekend!  I can hardly wait to see her again. I'll post photos and updates on this silly girl. I think Carolina Mom had it right, from all I hear, she is a pistol!


----------



## coppers-mom

Whoo hooo!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see some new pics and ooh and ahh over her.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

You are an ANGEL for saving the puppy and I'm so glad she has a loving home!!!
What happened to the Black Dog that they thought was her Mom!?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Meggie'sMom said:


> I will be puppy-sitting for Carlie over Labor Day weekend!  I can hardly wait to see her again. I'll post photos and updates on this silly girl. I think Carolina Mom had it right, from all I hear, she is a pistol!


 
She sounds like my kind of girl, love these little pistols. 

I can't wait to see new pictures of her.


----------



## hollyk

I just caught up with this thread. WooHoo! Carlie is adorable!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Karen - the "mom" dog was adopted by someone else. I'm still not convinced she was the mom. She did not appear to have been nursing babies.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

So glad the Mom was adopted, too!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Carlie and the boys have had a great weekend. This little girl sure looks and acts pure golden. She is about 3 months old now, 16-18 pounds or so and she reminds me so much of Meggie as a puppy. Her puppy fuzz is giving way to a beautiful coat with those golden hairs that shine in the sun like 24 caret. Love her!


----------



## Karen519

*Carlie*

Carlie is just precious!!
I would have a very hard time fostering her!
Glad the boys love her, too!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Carlie's growing into a beautiful golden girl, she's such a doll. Glad to hear she's getting along with your boys so well. 

I know it's been a lot of fun having her there for the weekend.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I'm not fostering Karen - she has a forever home. I'm just puppy sitting for the weekend.


----------



## coppers-mom

she is soooo gorgeous.
You done good.


----------

